# Moving House? Here's How to Start Packing



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 16, 2018)

*Moving House? Here’s How to Start Packing*
By Susan Pinsky, _ADDitude_
February 16, 2018

The good news — especially for someone with attention deficit disorder (ADHD or ADD)  — is that you have started thinking about the move months in advance.  This gives you time to do it right — calmly and affordably. If you can  afford a professional organizer to help you, I highly recommend doing  so. If not, you can get started  by sitting down with your calendar to make a schedule. You will need to  go through the whole house, room by room, allotting one weekend per  room — two weekends for large, cluttered storage areas like basements or  garages.

 On those weekends, your goal isn’t to pack things in boxes but to  weed objects out. Go through each room and eliminate everything that you  no longer want or need — broken, dated, or unnecessary items.  While you are at it, move items to the room they belong in (all dishes  in the kitchen, all clothes in closets). Each room will present things  that you will have to work on during the following week: listing  furniture on Craigslist, dropping things off at donation sites or the  dump, researching how to return your cable box. Keep a notebook to track  your tasks and check things off as you go.

 If you can afford it, hire packing professionals. Otherwise, enlist  family and friends to help with the weeding and the packing. Schedule  the packing for a week or two before the move, allotting one day for  each de-cluttered room.


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 16, 2018)

*Re: Moving House? Here’s How to Start Packing*

Thanks David, 
 Just a couple weeks late for me though.
Hopefully I won't have to move again for a long long time.

10 days to go... 
Crazy how times flies when you're disorganized and unstructured and have a house's content in a small 1 bedroom apartment!


----------

